

How Ancient DNA Is Rewriting Human History - tokenadult
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/nature-and-technology/ancient-dna-rewriting-human-history-90578/

======
tokenadult
The peer-reviewed "feature review article" discussed in this article is an
interesting read. See PubMed for an open-access abstract,[1] and _Trends in
Genetics_ [2] for the full paper. As the abstract says, "However, it is now
clear that long-range migration, admixture, and population replacement
subsequent to the initial out-of-Africa expansion have altered the genetic
structure of most of the world's human populations."

{1]
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25168683](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25168683)

[2]
[http://www.sciencedirect.com.proxy.libraries.rutgers.edu/sci...](http://www.sciencedirect.com.proxy.libraries.rutgers.edu/science/article/pii/S0168952514001206)

